# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  Forgot username

## Johan Venter

I have been trying to access my efiling account but I seemed to have forgotton my username.  I tried but could not re-register with my details (expected).  I emailed support more than a month ago but haven't received any reply as yet.  Where to go?

----------


## duncan drennan

Johan, on the eFiling home page, there is a "Forgot password?" option in the left hand side menu. It will sent you a password hint (which you would have set up originally), else there is an option to reset your password using your security question.

See how it goes, and let us know.

----------


## Dave A

Usually those "Forgot Password" links ask you for your email address. This works quite well in case you've forgotten your user name as well.

Now all you have to do is remember which email address you used...

----------


## duncan drennan

You are quite right (sorry Johan, I misread your post). Hmm, username is a bit more tricky. Recovering passwords is done via the SARS efiling login ID.

How about phoning the number given on that page, *0860 709 709*.

----------

